# When did you men have your first sex after your vasectomy?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My husband has his vasectomy just 3 days ago and the procedure went so well that my hubby only took medication the first day. Yesterday he didn't even need ibuprofen. Amazing! He was up walking around yesterday doing things here and there. Today his plans are to change the oil in the Pilot at his parents and go to the grocery store to buy a couple things. Is he over doing it or does he feel this good? He has two stitches and the swelling was minimal. We should of had this done 8 years ago, but have put it off until now.

Anyways, my drive is in very high gear. When I'm near him I want it even more, he's been home from work resting. All I think about is having sex until the deed is done, then I'm good for a few hours. When we snuggle, those thoughts come in stronger and I will sometimes have traveling hands. Last night I was being good, no traveling hands while we watched a movie together snuggling.

How soon after did you have sex with your wife after your vasectomy? The doctors rules are 10 days of no sex, heavy lifting, resting, ect... Since my hubby was feeling so well, I was wondering if possibly he could break the rules if he was up to it too. I told him to ask the doctor if it was alright, but he declined to do so. I'm sure he will be going nuts in a few days, he's pretty high drive himself. He did tell that maybe I should use the vibrator to hold me off, but I'd much prefer him over toys or masturbation anyday and haven't been interested satisfying myself in other ways. My husband is so dang sexy. 

Did you all wait the 10 days or were there some rule breakers out there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

I had to wait that week to 10 days for intercourse, the bouncing around is bad for it

I do recall getting some doctor proscribed BJ's in the days prior (have to empty out the remaining sperm after all) 


BTW-My first BJ after the vasectomy has to be one the best orgasms I ever had.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Mine was about two weeks after. There is a mental block for a guy afterwards... you kinda want to make sure everything works. No pain from ejaculating and no blood etc. Also you need to see how the ejaculation feels without sperm. In reality I notice no difference. It looks and feels the same:smthumbup:

I masturbated at I think day 7 to try it out... then another time...then sex.

He will walk like John Wayne though I wouldn't grab his balls for a little while until he fully recovers.

Afterwards, all is normal apart from the occasional ache down there after sitting sometimes but it subsides. 

Really encourage him when he does have sex tell him how awesome it felt etc. Its the male
analogy to a boob job. Rock his world he sacrificed for you! When I had mine done there was actual smoke and extra cauterization on one side not the best memory. He went through a lot for you.

Good Luck! Nice to know you don't need protection anymore. I love it.


----------



## Halien

I know a guy who got a little too 'adventurous' on the weekend after his vasectomy. He thought that he was handling it so weel, even went back to the shop for a little work. Maybe everybody is different, but he paid for it big time. Said he felt like he pulled something in the sex. I had a more extreme type of vasectomy than most, and I waited a week. What's a few days when the two of you are looking at a lifetime?


----------



## YinPrincess

Interesting. I will have to share this with the husband - he is adamant about getting the V after our baby is born... 

If you don't mind the bit of derailing here, I'd like to ask those what differences they noticed after the V? Hubby is afraid his orgasm will be affected. I imagine, aside the pain, that the physical feeling of the sperm being loaded to eject will be gone. But since I am not a man, I can't really know how different that will feel to him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Trying2figureitout said:


> When I had mine done there was actual smoke and extra cauterization on one side not the best memory. He went through a lot for you.
> 
> Good Luck! Nice to know you don't need protection anymore. I love it.


My husband saw smoke too! My hubby just woke up and I can not believe how well he feels. I was hoping he'd be up to it after 7 days, not the full 10. My hubby insisted to have this done vs me. I'm allergic to latex condoms, so this is fantastic! No more worries of non latex and lambskin condoms breaking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

YinPrincess said:


> Interesting. I will have to share this with the husband - he is adamant about getting the V after our baby is born...
> 
> If you don't mind the bit of derailing here, I'd like to ask those what differences they noticed after the V? Hubby is afraid his orgasm will be affected. I imagine, aside the pain, that the physical feeling of the sperm being loaded to eject will be gone. But since I am not a man, I can't really know how different that will feel to him...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Having a vasectomy does not alter a man's sex drive, ability to preform or the amount of fluid/semen that comes out. My husband only took medicine the first day. There is one incision, which needed two stitches. I looked and I can't even tell he had it done. They gave him novicane, so the procedure itself didn't hurt. His doctor has done over 4,000 vasectomy's, so was pretty experienced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

My husband waited only 3 days. He was ready to go! We used a condom (which sucked) but he felt great


----------



## that_girl

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Having a vasectomy does not alter a man's sex drive, ability to preform or the amount of fluid that comes out. My husband only took medicine the first day. There is one incision, which needed two stitches. I looked and I can't even tell he had it done. They gave him novicane, so the procedure itself didn't hurt. His doctor has done over 4,000 vasectomy's, so was pretty experienced.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea. Hubs is still a horn-dog, still orgasms like mad, still does everything he did before.  He had some frozen peas after the procedure and that was it.

My hubs saw smoke too. He was all doped up when he was telling me how he thought his [email protected] were on fire! But he was a trooper and was the one who wanted the V. We were tired of pulling out.  :rofl:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

that_girl said:


> We were tired of pulling out.  :rofl:


Wow, pulling out is soooooo risky!!!

It's great to see you back! Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Wow, pulling out is soooooo risky!!!
> 
> It's great to see you back! Yay!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 thanks 

Pulling out is risky, but I knew my cycle and tracked it like mad. It worked for 9 years


----------



## joe kidd

I messed up with my recovery and paid with pain. The day after I felt great, I mean fantastic. So... I cleaned the garage, lugged everything out, swept everything and filled the back of my truck a couple times with crap that needed gone.
Drove to my shop to dispose of it all and did a little work there as well. The next 4 days were agony. Should have listened to the doc when he said to take it easy. No sex for awhile after that.


----------



## nice777guy

joe kidd said:


> I messed up with my recovery and paid with pain. The day after I felt great, I mean fantastic. So... I cleaned the garage, lugged everything out, swept everything and filled the back of my truck a couple times with crap that needed gone.
> Drove to my shop to dispose of it all and did a little work there as well. The next 4 days were agony. Should have listened to the doc when he said to take it easy. No sex for awhile after that.


A friend of mine had similar issues. Follow the docs directions, or your wait could be even longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OOE

I had mine done on a Thursday. Since I'd taken Friday off and was "feeling fine," I took the boat out for a day of solo fishing.

There was a light chop in the bay.

Every single bump across one of the waves felt like a mule was kicking me in the groin.

I had to wear the "elastic sack" and use frozen peas for two weeks (and had to wat two weeks for sex).

Listen to his doctor.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

The doc said he could resume exercise 7 days after, a little earlier then what the packet says. Today is day 4 and he has zero pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri

I had mine done in 1992 and the doc told me to rest over the weekend and not to have unprotected sex with the mrs until the results of sperm count came back. Had to wait 30 days before providing a sample and then waiting to find out if there were any of those little critters still waggin' away. No pain though.

My urologist had a cautionary tale about a friend of his who he did a vasectomy on. He gave him the same warnings about not having un-protected sex with his wife. Unfortunately, it went in one ear and out the other, for his numbnuts friend did exactly the opposite and got his wife pregnant. The idiot began accusing his wife of cheating on him, the poor distraught woman contacted doc and doc in turn had to yank his friend by the ear to chew him out for not taking his advice.

Peformance wise? The best. Though I did notice a more watery semen than before the vasectomy. But after almost 20 years later, I have no complaints and no regrets.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Well, hubby couldn't wait either. I thought I was the naughty one.lol I was laying in bed after my shower playing scrabble with just a towel on resting.(I do this everyday) Hubby walked in and I guess he just couldn't wait. We were very careful and he went very slow. He did not finish himself in worries of ruining the procedure. 

If my husband is feeling this well with zero pain and swelling, I'm assuming his healing process is quick. Yesterday he went to his parents and changed the oil in my car. Today he is going grocery shopping after he takes the dogs in the back woods for playtime. He is already back to his normal activities. 

One thing, it makes me feel better that he still finds me so attractive! We been together 13 years(married 12). We will resume our "normal" schedule next weekend, after the full 10 days.(oh, I can't wait!) He brings in his sample after 25 ejaculations, which won't take long at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtnohio

Welcome back,that_girl! We all missed your insight! Great new pic, too.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

YinPrincess said:


> Interesting. I will have to share this with the husband - he is adamant about getting the V after our baby is born...
> 
> If you don't mind the bit of derailing here, I'd like to ask those what differences they noticed after the V? Hubby is afraid his orgasm will be affected. I imagine, aside the pain, that the physical feeling of the sperm being loaded to eject will be gone. But since I am not a man, I can't really know how different that will feel to him...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YinP,

the orgasm is not affected for me it is as good as ever. you as a guy still feel the same build up of "sperm" as before. yes you do still try to hold it back to last a little longer. So at least for me there is no downside to having a Vasectomy apart from the rare ache down there... very rare. Event the ejaculate looks identical and feels identical...I don't think the sperm did anything in that regard.

it's nice not to worry... now if I can get my wife to want some I'll be golden.


----------



## bpsleo

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My husband has his vasectomy just 3 days ago and the procedure went so well that my hubby only took medication the first day. Yesterday he didn't even need ibuprofen. Amazing! He was up walking around yesterday doing things here and there. Today his plans are to change the oil in the Pilot at his parents and go to the grocery store to buy a couple things. Is he over doing it or does he feel this good? He has two stitches and the swelling was minimal. We should of had this done 8 years ago, but have put it off until now.
> 
> Anyways, my drive is in very high gear. When I'm near him I want it even more, he's been home from work resting. All I think about is having sex until the deed is done, then I'm good for a few hours. When we snuggle, those thoughts come in stronger and I will sometimes have traveling hands. Last night I was being good, no traveling hands while we watched a movie together snuggling.
> 
> How soon after did you have sex with your wife after your vasectomy? The doctors rules are 10 days of no sex, heavy lifting, resting, ect... Since my hubby was feeling so well, I was wondering if possibly he could break the rules if he was up to it too. I told him to ask the doctor if it was alright, but he declined to do so. I'm sure he will be going nuts in a few days, he's pretty high drive himself. He did tell that maybe I should use the vibrator to hold me off, but I'd much prefer him over toys or masturbation anyday and haven't been interested satisfying myself in other ways. My husband is so dang sexy.
> 
> Did you all wait the 10 days or were there some rule breakers out there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it is 10 days time, that will abolish any complications if any he may have at this stage on having sex. However you can ask him to give you oral sex till orgasm takes place.


----------



## DTO

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My husband saw smoke too! My hubby just woke up and I can not believe how well he feels. I was hoping he'd be up to it after 7 days, not the full 10. My hubby insisted to have this done vs me. I'm allergic to latex condoms, so this is fantastic! No more worries of non latex and lambskin condoms breaking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That would bother me too. No cautery for me - there is evidence of less failure with it but my surgeon felt that intentional burning (which is what cautery does) has significant downsides (actually sounds logical to me).

I did have my tubes triple-tied and a chunk taken out of them, however.


----------



## DTO

To the OP,

My surgeon did not place any limitations on sexual activity, but it was still several days until I tried intercourse. I did get a HJ on the first day - no problems.


----------



## CoolBreeze10

I waited 6 days after getting mine. I didn't take any motrin or pain releiver, just relaxed on the couch the first day, and it became less sore each day. But those 6 days felt like forever. Seemed like I wanted sex more than ever, probably because I was told not to have sex.


----------



## Mommie0203071012

We haven't had sex yet. My DH had his vasectomy done on last Thursday. I want to get back into the swing of things because i am going to be having a baby soon so then i am gonna have to wait longer 

I am not due until October but with the hypertension and protein in my urine and massive swelling they might be taking me earlier than expected

I hope we can have sex soon ray:. I am dying


----------



## JackOfAllTrades

Haha, I was going down on my wife the day after mine, and I couldn't resist her laying on the bed so wet. It was easily the most amazing orgasm of my life. No idea why, and I wish I could repeat it somehow. So... Almost a day and a half for me. Lol. Not exactly Dr.'s orders (1 week).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

10 days + 1 negative sperm count test. No problems!


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

I am a little on the sadistic side I guess. I watched my husband's vasectomy. It was an interesting day to say the least. I ended up having an "I told you so" moment when the nurse had to shave him (after I told him he should probably do this) right in front of me. LOL How embarassing for him. Yeah there is some smoke from the cauterizing and that burnt flesh smell. Heck the Dr. even showed me the little section he cut in a little jar. 

Anyway he was all worried about his performance post surgery too. He was trying it out with me within 48hrs. Silly man. Yes it worked and yes it hurt. LOL He will always remember it because he was lyng on the couch during Halloween with the frozen peas and our youngest who was about 8 weeks old in his Superman costume.

It did not change the look or feel of his ejaculations. And no you can't hardly find the little spot where it was done. I would suggest he wait a week at least.


----------



## Mommie0203071012

We dtd exactly 1 week post op. He decided to wear his athletic strap for support because he didn't want them banging around so much and cause groin pain.


----------



## geek down

I had mine done last thursday...I'll let you know when I do it next...since there is no one in my life right now, it will be a while..


----------



## WyshIknew

*I'm new to the forum so if you think think this is a little risque please let me know. I don't want to offend.* But looking at some of the other posts I should be ok :-}

Errr the same day.
When I got home the wife wanted to look at it to see where they had cut etc. So I pulled down my trousers and laid on the couch.
With all the attention the obvious began to happen, the monster started to stir.
"I'm getting horny just looking at it" she said.

"The doctor said I will still have sperm for some weeks"

"But I'm soooooo horny"

"The doctor also said I shouldn't have sex in case I hurt myself"

"I'll be gentle"

I took one look at her face, she had THAT look, ya know guys?
I thought I'd better say yes!!!

My face must have been a mixture of fear and awe at the lust on her face. Luckily she was so ready for proceedings getting started was not a problem.
If I'm not careful I have a bit of a hairtrigger if you know what I mean. It took every ounce of control I have not to finish early because I knew I would be in big trouble if i did.
She was very careful not to hurt me and only rode the shaft.

We've done hotels, bath, shower,outside etc but this was one of the best ever.

I couldn't see the attraction for her, it must have looked really silly, I had a couple of stitches either side and, prior to going in for the op they had given me instructions on where to shave. Unfortunately I misunderstood the instructions and shaved the wrong area. So before the op they had to shave the correct area. It looked like a kind of hairy patchwork quilt down there.

I did suffer though because the next day and for some time after I was absolutely black and blue down there. When I went to the doctor he said this kind of bruising is normally seen if the guidelines are not followed and had I followed the guidelines? With a straight face I said "yes".

And in answer to some of the questions I noticed no difference in performance, quantity etc. In fact it was great as we were so liberated. No rubber no pills just doing it as nature intended.

I always found the rubber so offputting, you're just about to make love to the woman you adore, your heart and your mind are full of her completely lost in the moment and then you have to stop to put that damn thing on.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

It's great to finally be free of any worries!!! I hope.... He never went back for a sperm count. We misplaced the cups.:/. We went through 4-5 more boxes of condoms just to be safe.

If this procedure did not work, I'd definitely be pregnant by now.


----------



## WyshIknew

Sperm count. OOOOOh what an embarrasment.
I deposited it in the test tube thingy and took it up to the Pathology lab. My name and doctors name was on the label but the bit that said what the sample was had been left blank. I'd nearly got to the door when the receptionist called out at the top of her voice (in front of a room full of people, mostly women) "excuse me sir is this a sperm sample" I had to walk back to the desk and I swear that everybody in that room had a smirk on their face. I'm sure she did it on purpose.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I wonder if the reason behind not bringing in a sample was to save him from embarrassment. I truly believe his procedure worked. It's been 8 months and all is well.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

We never went back either. It's been 10 years so I am betting it worked. LOL


----------



## cloudwithleggs

did any of the men that had a V become hyper sexual after, why i ask because my estranged husband did, not with with me but with himself even jackin off at work.


----------



## samtravis

Its a nice feeling that you can have sex any time. Definitely nice feeling to release the load inside and not worry about withdrawing the penis and releasing out.


----------



## that_girl

H and I had sex 3 days after his V.

He said it was a little tender, but still felt good.


----------

